
Bagel Boss guy's health problems should prompt some self-reflection - howard941
https://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/ny-oped-what-we-did-to-the-bagel-boss-guy-20191118-ts5del44krevtdavdw5fe5unkm-story.html
======
bernierocks
He doesn't deserve compassion because almost every video we see online is
staged and fake and created by him. He's been making the rounds on Sirius and
many podcasts.

I don't even know if I believe his health problems or his 'mental anguish' at
this point.

